# Photoshop CC 2018



## jeffa4444 (Oct 30, 2017)

I struggled with the healing & spot healing tool in Photoshop CC 2018 with lag and frozen heals. I went on to Photoshop Family to find a solution but so far Adobe suggestions don't work and I'm not alone hundreds have the same issue. 
Ive rolled back to Photoshop CC 2017 and everything is fine. 

How can one of the most used tools in Photoshop not be tested properly.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 30, 2017)

That sounds bad. I briefly tried both tools just now, it was fast with no issues, does it happen at first, or after a large number of uses? Were there a lot of images open?

Its really difficult to test all of the features on every possible computer configuration, but if hundreds have the issue, they should be able to figure out why.


----------



## stevelee (Oct 30, 2017)

I've used the spot healing brush many times already with the new version and haven't seen any difference from the previous version.

Have you seen anything to suggest what the systems have in common for the hundreds of folks this affects?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 30, 2017)

I just checked the Adobe forum, there are a huge number of me too's. Adobe is trying to find the issue, it isn't clear yet as to what the causes are. Is it on Macs only? Many have Intuos Pens that might be the cause, some fix it by turning down smoothing, but the issue always comes back. They have looked for memory leaks and seen none, but it is a big issue for a lot of people. It does not happen at first, restarting Photoshop fixes it temporarily, so those firing up Photoshop and checking like I did will not likely see the issue.

Adobe has acknowledged the problem and invited users to test betas with a fix as they become available.

https://feedback.photoshop.com/photoshop_family/topics/healing-and-spot-healing-brush-lag?topic-reply-list%5Bsettings%5D%5Bfilter_by%5D=all&topic-reply-list%5Bsettings%5D%5Breply_id%5D=19041047#reply_19041047


----------



## Hector1970 (Oct 30, 2017)

Its working fine for me. No issues at all with the healing brush


----------



## stevelee (Oct 30, 2017)

Interesting. Maybe I'll use the brush enough times to encounter the problem before they fix it.

I don't use the tool over great swaths of the picture, so maybe I don't move the mouse enough to notice a lag. Mostly I'll just get rid of a facial blemish in a non-critical edit.

The only kind of lag like that that I see occasionally is when I have the mask visible in the adjustment brush in ACR. So far it seems about the same as the earlier version. As it is, given the amount of processing involved, I think it does a remarkable job of keeping up with me.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Nov 1, 2017)

My MacBook Pro is the newer touch bar version with maxed out memory, top i7 processor etc. its not an old machine. Ive tried all the suggestions, checked memory when running etc. but could not get the spot healing tool to work properly and it often froze forcing me to shut PS CC 2018 down. 

The roll back to PS CC 2017 has solved it and it will be awhile before I attempt to re-apply CC 2018. LR CC Classic is working fine. Two guys at my camera club have the same issue one using an iMac and another the MacBook Pro, an older version but running latest software.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 1, 2017)

jeffa4444 said:


> My MacBook Pro is the newer touch bar version with maxed out memory, top i7 processor etc. its not an old machine. Ive tried all the suggestions, checked memory when running etc. but could not get the spot healing tool to work properly and it often froze forcing me to shut PS CC 2018 down.
> 
> The roll back to PS CC 2017 has solved it and it will be awhile before I attempt to re-apply CC 2018. LR CC Classic is working fine. Two guys at my camera club have the same issue one using an iMac and another the MacBook Pro, an older version but running latest software.



So far, it sounds like Mac Users are the ones that get hit by the issue, I did not notice windows users with the problem when I browsed thru the forum, but I could have missed it. I hope they get it fixed soon.

Correction: I just looked at the status and saw many Mac and Windows users with the issue.
Fortunately, its easy to go back to previous versions.


----------

